
Parqyt Parking in San Francisco and soon to be all over - Parqyt
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.parqyt.com<p>Hello Everyone, we will soon be launching our &quot;General Parking&quot; model. I really hate to use &quot;We are X for X&quot;, but to keep things short we are &quot;Airbnb for Parking&quot;. I know this has been tried in San Francisco and is currently happening in various parts of the United States. What divides us from them, is our availability to advertise your parking space for various situations: Metered, Daily, Monthly, Long-Term, and Events, our bread and butter. Please check us out, we aren&#x27;t fully ready for General but check us out and start hosting for events nearby!<p>Thank You
======
DrScump
The concept was tried in SF and shut down.

[https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/235575](https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/235575)

